# What traits to look for when picking out a dog?



## Mikegunter15 (Jan 18, 2013)

Hey everyone, I may be going to look at a GSP tomorrow! Does anyone have any tips as to what observable traits make a good or bad bird dog? I just want to have a better idea of what to look for.This will be my first experience getting a dog to hunt and I want to make the right decision. Any help would be much appreciated!

Thanks again!


----------



## marcus3434 (Jan 18, 2013)

Picking a new puppy is a crap shoot. I try to look for the boldest pup in the litter.


----------



## lagrangedave (Jan 18, 2013)

You don't pick the dog, let the dog pick you.


----------



## Philnlucky (Jan 18, 2013)

Try to get a look at the dame and sire, or better yet, the pedigree if either is AKC registered. Good genes make things a lot easier.


----------



## Setter Jax (Jan 18, 2013)

A long tail helps a bunch. lol


----------



## namrettes (Jan 18, 2013)

Look at the parents. If they are good dogs then just pick the pup you like the best. I,ve always heard to not pick the boldest or the most shy one.


----------



## JONILEWIS (Jan 18, 2013)

NAMRETTES has it pick the parents and take the first puppy that picks you .


----------



## Coach K (Jan 18, 2013)

Mikegunter15 said:


> Hey everyone, I may be going to look at a GSP tomorrow! Does anyone have any tips as to what observable traits make a good or bad bird dog? I just want to have a better idea of what to look for.This will be my first experience getting a dog to hunt and I want to make the right decision. Any help would be much appreciated!
> 
> Thanks again!




There's another old saying, which I have always paid the most credence to... "You don't pick the pup, you pick the parents".  See the parents hunt!

(* I guess some other folks have heard that one, as well*)  

It must be a time tested & proven winner.


----------



## 28gage (Jan 18, 2013)

CoachK is right on the button, and the best situation is good parents and a repeat breeding.  Not all good dogs throw good dogs.  But a repeat breeding will give you the best shot at the kind of dog you want knowing the pair have thrown good dogs before.

I've known guys that want the most aggresive pup, the one with black on the roof of the mouth.  I knew one old boy that wouldn't take a pup home if it wouldn't look him in the eye.  But genetics are the key and your best bet is good genetics put together after producing a good litter.


----------



## Setter Jax (Jan 18, 2013)

Iâ€™m a fan of Walters and I liked his book â€œGame Dogâ€�.  He showed scientific facts about dog behavior.  I used this test by Volhard.  Itâ€™s a simple test that you can conduct at the Breeders or Kennel.  I didnâ€™t test each puppy using this test but when I narrowed my choice down to 2 or 3 I used it to make my final decision.  Not sure if it worked or not. Lol   I have been real happy with my choice.   But I had hunted over both parents and it wasnâ€™t the first litter either, 2nd or 3rd.  Itâ€™s my little Black and White Setter and I was hunting over her at 5 ½ months in the field.

Here is the link to the test and how to conduct it.  To long to post here.

http://www.volhard.com/pages/pat.php


----------



## pine nut (Jan 18, 2013)

Long tail and parents sums it up pretty well ! Lol


----------



## JuliaH (Jan 19, 2013)

Picking out a pup can be a bit of a challenge   I like the bolder, more outgoing pups in the litter, and never the shy, retiring type. 

Keep in mind though, that the outgoing little ones are already making their own decisions, however small. That talent is real handy but can be interesting during training. 

Be careful to get the AKC papers when you spend the $$. Papers in the mail never a good excuse and can cause real problems for you if the breeder is not going to remember after you are gone.... (happened to me twice when I first got started).

Seeing the parents work and/or seeing the pedigree is never a bad idea. Sometimes folks are not set up to "hunt" their dogs at home, but the pedigree may tell you about talent in it such as titled dogs, etc. 

But mostly, a lot depends on what you like when you see the pups. Play with them. See them out running around, etc. so you can make a good choice!

And then, when you get home with yours, share a picture so we can enjoy that new baby with you   Oh, and short tails are good 

Julia


----------



## southGAlefty (Jan 20, 2013)

Sounds like you got it figured out to me...you had me at GSP!


----------



## gunslinger33 (Jan 24, 2013)

I think you pick the breeder not the puppy. I was also looking for a GSP puppy and after looking at most of the breeders I found that the majority breed without a purpose. Most of the parents had no genetic testing performed to ensure I get a healthy animal. We decided to get at DK (Duetsch Kurzhaar) because of the testing required for breeders to be able to breed. I bred and showed Akitas for 20 years and genetic testing is key to longevity. Most good dogs will hunt but if it can't walk or has epilepsy then it won't do you much good. I would find out as much about the breed as possible and then do your homework. If it is a repeat breeding I would call owners of the puppies and see how they are performing. We were looking for a hunting companion not a hunting dog. Some breeds don't do well being isolated from the family. Also DK's are not bird dogs they are hunting dogs so in testing they are tested for ability to hunt not just to flush and retrieve. In saying this I am sure there are some good local breeders but we just felt the DK gave us a better chance on quality. You can find information about DK testing at NADKC and CANAM DKC. Good luck


----------



## birddog52 (Jan 24, 2013)

thats right most the time you breed good dogs you get good dogs. But you can have a litter of 6 pups and everyone of them like people will have different traits and styles in the way they hunt. I would be careful of some of these so called breeders some are only running a puppy mills take Setter Jaxs advice  if you want a real birddog get a Setter or Pointer


----------



## JuliaH (Jan 24, 2013)

The breed doesn't make a difference in quality. That is personal preference 

People purchasing puppies want different things.... some want active, fun pets that they can take with them hiking, running, etc. 

Some want bird dogs and dogs they can use for other game too. GSPs are excellent choices, along with other breeds. 

A breeder is only as good as their commitment to their dogs and their puppies AND their clients (mostly after the sale), no matter the breed. 

Julia



birddog52 said:


> thats right most the time you breed good dogs you get good dogs. But you can have a litter of 6 pups and everyone of them like people will have different traits and styles in the way they hunt. I would be careful of some of these so called breeders some are only running a puppy mills take Setter Jaxs advice  if you want a real birddog get a Setter or Pointer


----------



## BirdNut (Jan 24, 2013)

I always liked a pup that seemed to take an interest in me.

Some pups seems brighter than the others.  I have always liked a smart dog.  One of us needs some brains in the field.

I also looked for a dog that looked more inquisitive than the other pups.

I was blessed that I was able to spend a decent amount of time observing the litters-maybe 2-3 hours total between multiple visits.


----------

